# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Headstocks, just headstocks

## zedmando

There are some threads I found in a search of headstocks that have pictures--but none that I could find that collect pictures of headstocks (A bit of neck is okay too.)
So I'll get things started with the headstock of my Mandobird.

So join in & post pictures of Mando headstocks...

----------


## trevor

Here's one I posted on another thread.

----------

darrylicshon, 

Elliot Luber, 

fatt-dad, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

GKWilson, 

hank, 

LongBlackVeil, 

Mark Wilson, 

Nick Eanet, 

Paul Statman, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

zedmando

----------


## jochemgr

Great idea for a thread. Here's some of my favourite Gibson headstocks (not mine!):

1969, 1942, 1993 Bill Monroe, 2012 Koa, 1923 Loar

And the worst Gibson headstock I've seen, not sure what happened on this one but I hope whoever made it had a great career doing something else:

1968

----------

noah finn, 

Paul Statman, 

zedmando

----------


## jmagill

My Holst custom F4 and my old Monteleone Grand Artist.

----------

GKWilson, 

Paul Statman, 

red7flag, 

zedmando

----------


## Don Grieser

My Heiden with the wheat inlay.

----------

atbuckner21, 

GKWilson, 

zedmando

----------


## AlanN

I'll link to this

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...hlight=haircut

----------

Charles E., 

Hudmister

----------


## jhammond

My Arnold Cross and my Eastman.

----------

atbuckner21, 

zedmando

----------


## JeffD

> There are some threads I found in a search of headstocks that have pictures--but none that I could find that collect pictures of headstocks


There is (was) such a thread. It went on for over 20 30 pages. I haven't seen it in a long time, and can't find it.

----------


## oldwave maker

Trevor- do you offer that as a poster? sign me up!

----------

Dave Greenspoon, 

GKWilson

----------


## Bill Snyder

*H E R E* is the previous thread of headstocks.

----------


## George R. Lane

Here is mine.

----------

hank, 

zedmando

----------


## Ken Waltham

A couple of beauties...

----------

f5joe, 

hank, 

Paul Statman

----------


## fredfrank

Os, how did that one get in there?

----------

Paul Statman, 

zedmando

----------


## dustyamps

Vintage Regal Diana

----------

GKWilson, 

Paul Statman, 

zedmando

----------


## Randi Gormley

A taste of the old time. Here's the headstock of my 23 snakehead. It's not sexy but I like it.

----------

GKWilson, 

Paul Statman

----------


## fatt-dad

My A3

My (former) Phoenix, "Bluegrass."

Two of my Cohen


My Muth A5

The A4 Wayne Henderson built for John Cephas


f-d

----------

GKWilson, 

zedmando

----------


## GKWilson

> Trevor- do you offer that as a poster? sign me up!


Me too Trevor.

----------


## spufman

I'm not the Pennsylvania Kid, be he ordered what is now my excellent custom Gallatin F.

----------


## GKWilson

I really like Ken's A and his distressed headstock's.

----------


## barry

Paganoni #2.  Naturally distressed

----------

GKWilson

----------


## GKWilson

Here are my favorites.
I look at them every day.
Randi. I think the Snakehead is about the classiest headstock of all time.
Gary

----------

zedmando

----------


## DPrager

Austin and I share a trout thing. It was great fun to agree on this headstock

----------

GKWilson, 

LongBlackVeil

----------


## DPrager

...and more on the trout theme. It's pretty close to a #12 Adams

----------

GKWilson

----------


## Pete Jenner

Resistance is futile.

----------

GKWilson

----------


## F-2 Dave

Sorry for the crappy photography. Here's my odd duck Gibson inlay.

----------


## zedmando

> I'll link to this
> 
> http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...hlight=haircut





> *H E R E* is the previous thread of headstocks.


Hey, if someone were to merge the threads, I'm okay with that.
If I'd found that thread on my search, I'd have just added my own--and waited for a comment on a zombie thread...
I'm okay either way.
Lots of cool headstocks here & in that other thread.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## jhammond

I like these old Alvarez headstocks from the 70s. I had one but let it go about a year ago.

----------

darrylicshon, 

GKWilson, 

Paul Statman, 

zedmando

----------


## Clef

My Goldrush headstock.

----------

hank

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's 2 of my favourites :- A John Hamlett deliciously elegant & understated "A" style headstock,& a Lebeda F5 'Fern' headstock. The Maple edge binding on the Lebeda is simply beautiful,
                                                          Ivan

----------


## Finger Stylish

My time consumers:

----------


## John Sawatzky

The headstock on my Elliott #57.  Great instrument.  I would like to meet Ward someday.

----------


## John Sawatzky

The headstock on my GWK.  Built in Winnipeg, Manitoba by Gary Komoski.

----------


## mandomentch

Inlays inspired by a Book of Kells female figure, _Magnolia grandiflora_ and _Trillium undulatum_

----------

GKWilson, 

zedmando

----------


## jmagill

Since guitar headstocks seem to be fair game also, I'll add a few of mine. 

The first is my 2009 Michael Bashkin 00 (Brazilian headplate, Panamanian rosewood half-moon insert, Bolivian rosewood binding, Waverly tuners with zebrawood buttons). 

The second is my own re-design of Martin's original 1902 torch on a 2010 Circa 00 by John Slobod (Gabon ebony headplate, mother-of-pearl inlay, black plastic binding Waverly tuners with Gabon ebony buttons).

----------

alfie

----------


## Frank Donnoli

Nice thread!!

----------


## GarY Nava

I like using burr walnut on my headstocks.
Cheers Gary

----------

Denman John

----------


## Bill Baldridge



----------


## Michael Wolf

Lyon & Healy Style B (in fact I think it was a Washburn Style B, but the sticker inside was missing):



Chanticleer Reso-Tenor:



Hamburger Chitrinchen by Hinrich Kopp. Hamburg, 1702:



Minoru Kano, Nagoya 1958:

----------

Mandocarver, 

zedmando

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Gotta love those Style B's.

----------


## Annette Siegel

Ok...I'm a equal opportunity peg-head gal  :Wink:

----------

DPrager

----------


## Hudmister

Harmony Batwing, 1973

----------


## trevor

> Trevor- do you offer that as a poster? sign me up!


Hi Bill,

I have emailed the photo to you, do with it whatever takes your fancy.... :Whistling: 

And here are the backs.

----------


## dylanferris

My Smith Creek F5 and my MG Mandolins Candy Mandolin

----------


## Denman John

Not really my cup of tea, but something a little different via the classifieds ...

----------


## hank

My first F5 (WEBER FERN 2004)TinkerBell with a DIY TRC and her replacement(GIBSON GOLDRUSH 2006)YellowBell with Bloom Handel buttons and custom TRC by David at CP INLAY.  The last is my(Gibson F4 1923) Miss Phoebe.
Mike sent the buttons back on 10-11-08 and David the TRC on 04-12-10.

----------


## fredfrank



----------

jhammond, 

sgrexa

----------


## Charles E.

I put this in the old thread but I'll add it here. My Bell mandolin I built back in 2001.

----------

hank, 

Mandocarver

----------


## DPrager

An oldie, but a goodie!

----------

doc holiday

----------


## J.Albert

A couple...

----------


## Russ Jordan



----------

jhammond

----------


## f5joe

IMG_8062 by joeallen2649, on Flickr

----------


## Bigtuna

Ellis Fern. You will not see this one in the classifieds!

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

It took me a while to appreciate the inspiration of the Rigel headstock; after a few busted f-style headstock photos I realized what Pete did. ;-) The 3rd pic is of a custom Newsom. The stylized "Magen David" has the Hebrew word for Life incorporated into the design; the trc is a stylized Magen David as well.

----------

zedmando

----------


## Brett Byers

> I'm not the Pennsylvania Kid, be he ordered what is now my excellent custom Gallatin F.


Whoa, blast from the past!  I held on to those "Pennsylvania Kid" decals for a decade just in case it ever came back in for a repair. Nice to see it's getting some action and love! Thanks for posting that pic.

----------


## metrognome



----------


## aircooled

Ellis #25, 1981.

----------


## bootinz

oh, i thought it said headstuck.                                                                                                       '55 father of toilet seat, '06 F-4 torch and wire, '30's F-7 and Feb 18 '24 F-5

----------

billhay4, 

J.Sloan, 

Mandocarver, 

metrognome

----------


## fhaz

Old Wave: turquoise inlay on ironwood.

----------

zedmando

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Couldn't resist the temptation any longer - the most iconic mandolin headstock ever,
                                                                                                                 Ivan

----------

J.Sloan

----------


## Finger Stylish

> Couldn't resist the temptation any longer - the most iconic mandolin headstock ever,
>                                                                                                                  Ivan


I've always called that one, "The angry Bill"
 He was sure a hard nose.

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

For those who have not seen it, here is the text and photos from the pegheads portion of my original F5 Journal when it was a print document

----------

Bob Bass, 

Dave Greenspoon, 

Denman John, 

f5joe, 

hank, 

jhammond, 

John Soper, 

sgrexa, 

zedmando

----------


## Mandocarver

Ok, seeing how others have been posting non-mando headstocks, here's my all-time favourite: 1924 Gibson TB5 tenor banjo. Haven't stopped smiling since I bought it and not just because of the headstock.

----------

Charles E., 

hank, 

Michael Wolf

----------


## red7flag

These are the instruments that I have currently.  The Mowry is an art deco design he uses for his A models.  I liked it so much I had him scale it up in size and use it for the GOM he made me.  He added a bear head.  Bear is my nickname.  The Hester has a pot with a poppy plant Gail's sister designed.  The Ellis is is Bella and wave on the Dola is an "Old Wave".

----------

hank, 

zedmando

----------


## Mark Marino

My latest (kit) build; just strung up last night

----------

GKWilson, 

hank, 

jhammond, 

sgrexa

----------


## sgrexa

Simple but elegant IMO.

----------

Atlanta Mando Mike, 

hank

----------


## Benjamin T

a couple of my favorites! Of course, the D'Aquisto is D'Angelico inspired, yet taken to another level

----------

zedmando

----------


## Michael Wolf

Duff A5

----------

hank, 

sgrexa

----------


## Richard J

and my Loar LM-590.

----------


## eastman_315

'83 Flatiron 1SH

'12 Eastman MD-315

----------


## terzinator

EDIT: I should say, these aren't mine!

----------

Dave Greenspoon, 

zedmando

----------


## LongBlackVeil

Hope Charles Johnson doesnt mind me stealing this pic off his site, but i think this chocolate brown a4 headstock is beautiful



and my ellis of course

----------

hank

----------


## sblock

Don Paine (Pomeroy Mandolins) produced a number of beautiful headstock inlays for his early models.

Here is a bird-of-paradise perched on the tuner post of the D string, in Pomeroy #5:


And here is a hummingbird, hovering over some flowers, from Pomeroy #8

----------

Denman John

----------


## trevor

Very tasteful and beautifully done.

----------


## J.Sloan

My first F5....

----------

jhammond

----------


## darrylicshon

Here are 3 of mine J Bovier F5-T 2014 , 70's Ibanez and a The Loar 600 2013

----------


## KenV

R.L. Givens A model. No birthdate. No label. No signature (I took a dental mirror under the hood to check.) Just the lovely interlocking initials. Had it for 30 years. My one and only.

----------

hank, 

sgrexa

----------


## Pete Braccio

Gibson A1, Bulldog #1, Rigel G5

----------


## Steve Lavelle

My '93 Flatiron

----------


## Cornelius Morris

Wiens #35

----------


## boni

Here is my Hopf's headstock...if it will upload.

----------

zedmando

----------


## Mark Seale

Here's my style B.

----------

sgrexa

----------


## CavScout

1917  f4

----------


## mountain dawg

here is one I have

----------

sgrexa

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

I found a much better shot of Feivel's headstock...

----------


## oldwave maker

Mo blasts from the past, the upick 25 cents/lb, sweet, and ripe are melondolins, of course, the whoa! is a blue radio flyer parody, gumby is a renecked supro bass, and achtuff is my only scroll octave. Alas, the profane ones will never see the light of day on the cafe......

----------

sgrexa

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Quite pleased with the way these turned out -- 

  

Steve

----------

zedmando

----------


## Ron McMillan

I'm looking forward to this gently graduating towards different parts of the mandolin. 

'Nuts, only nuts' might be intriguing.

----------


## zedmando

Start a thread for whatever mandolin part you like--bridges, f holes, frets, position markers, necks, backs, sides, whatever.

----------


## Whittle

Here's my 1993 Gibson A5L.

----------


## Max Girouard

When I think of cool headstocks, one of the first that pops into my head is one done by Bill Bussman of Old Wave Mandolins.

I lifted the pic from this link...........

http://mandoweb.com/Instruments/Old+...olin-2004/3080

----------

George R. Lane, 

jhammond, 

sgrexa

----------


## AlanN

> I'm looking forward to this gently graduating towards different parts of the mandolin. 
> 
> 'Nuts, only nuts' might be intriguing.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

and that Flatiron in post 78 looks perfect.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Right with you on that one, Max!  This inlay by Bill Bussman and Ray Alden is at the top of my "Beautiful Headstocks" collection!



Amazing!
Steve

----------

George R. Lane, 

Max Girouard

----------


## Max Girouard

This one is one of my other favorites.  I've got a thing for trees.

----------


## jim simpson

Forgot what mandolin this headstock came from, but I like it.

----------


## trevor

Very nice.

----------


## Lynn Dudenbostel

A mandola I recently built.....

----------

f5joe, 

zedmando

----------


## Timbofood

What, no SQUIDS!?

----------


## sitarjams



----------


## GKWilson

:Popcorn:

----------


## Rush Burkhardt

Does the back of a headstock count?

 :Popcorn:

----------

jochemgr, 

zedmando

----------


## oldwave maker

Tony in Taiwan did the peghead inlay on the Alden F3, not this pearlbutcher........

----------


## darrylicshon

Fedex brought me this the other day

----------

zedmando

----------


## zedmando

> Does the back of a headstock count?


Of course...

----------

Rush Burkhardt

----------


## Denman John

Kimble A-O

----------

GKWilson, 

zedmando

----------


## dustyamps

Harmony Monterey

----------


## dustyamps

1932 A-0.  It was hard to sell a new mandolin during these difficult times so Gibson put a nice flamed maple back on my 32 A-0, the basic A model at the time.  This is a wonderful sounding mandolin I'm grateful to play.

----------


## MANDOLINMYSTER

Wolfram Bowlback

----------

GKWilson

----------


## Marc Berman

My Smart

----------


## ollaimh

here's the ultimate cannuck folkie head stock by grit laskin. I bought it a few years ago when flush with cash. it was made for the Canadian band tangle foot(the whole cittern, and not just the head stock)  great plater

----------

Marty Jacobson

----------


## ollaimh

ps, that wofram bowl back really stands out for the bowl back  type.  done by a real artist

----------


## lenf12

Duff H-5 and F-5. Sorry for the bad lighting...and of course, the 2 Gibson headstocks in my avatar to the left, '16 F-4 and '56 F-12



Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Folkmusician.com

These were in yesterday for a checkup/restring.

----------


## j. condino

j.
www.condino.com

----------

Denman John, 

GKWilson, 

hank, 

Pete Jenner, 

zedmando

----------


## darrylicshon

Here is a group photo , only missing a few newer ones

----------


## Pete Jenner

I like the idea of James' holey headstocks.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Darryl, Walmart sells wire cutters.  :Smile:

----------

darrylicshon

----------


## Jim Garber

Here's a few... I do like them simple... 1921 Bacon Artist, 1904 Embergher No. 3, 1985 Monteleone Grand Artist Mandola, B&D Silverbell Sultana #1 (front and back -- much more complicated)

_Sorry for the original "white cat in a snowstorm" minimalist post..._

Bill... I have trimmed those string ends since then... further apologies.

----------

zedmando

----------


## Bill Snyder

Jim, those really are simple.  :Smile:

----------


## Doug Freeman

Newest Ellis inlay: "Diamond Wire"

----------

GKWilson

----------


## jochemgr

> Does the back of a headstock count?


Wow, I love that!! Is that an old Gibson with a custom inlay?

----------


## trevor

Ellis Torch and Wood.

----------


## GKWilson

Beautiful stuff.
For some reason I've always loved Bacon headstocks.
Then looking at the above photo I realized that it may be the chocolate brown
color that I am drawn to. Does anyone know what wood they used or is it a stain?
Then again I am a red blooded male and it says 'BACON'.
Gary

----------


## dustyamps

Some of Gibson's old sonic masterpieces and truly great sounding mandolins have simple headstocks.  I present as proof my 1920 A model.

----------


## Charles E.

My take on a Lyon and Healy style C but with a slotted headstock.

----------


## Eddie Blevins

014 for a customer in Germany.

----------

GKWilson

----------

